# Sprinter buttons for Di2 9070?



## nagge (Jan 6, 2012)

Has anyone heard anything about sprinter buttons for the new Di2 9070?

If so do you have a part number?

Or does the current ultegra di2 buttons work with the new 9070?

nm, found it: SWR610


----------

